# Rigid R4511 Table Saw Recall



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

While trying to help out another LJ, I came across a recall notice for the Rigid R4511 Table Saw. I thought I would post the information here so that it doesn't get lost in another posting.

The following are some excerpts from the notice.

*For Immediate Release*
August 19, 2009

Ridgid Table Saws Sold Exclusively at Home Depot Recalled
by One World Technologies Due to Laceration Hazard

*Description:* This recall involves Ridgid 10" table saws, model R4511. The recalled saws have
manufacturing date codes between CD0829 and CD0837.

*Hazard:* The table saw's arbor shaft can fail when used with a stacked blade set (commonly
known as a "stacked dado set" and used to cut grooves). The stacked blade set can be ejected
from the saw, posing a potential laceration hazard to consumers.

*Remedy:* Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled table saw and contact One
World Technologies to schedule a free on-site repair.

*Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 539-1710*

The actual notice can be found here.

Well, I now see that this info was posted 4 months ago. But, just in case some of the new members are not aware, I will leave this posting up.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This recall is about a year old, was anybody affected by this?


----------

